# Will a Jeep work for me?



## lefcourt (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks, everyone, for all of your input on previous posts. It's great information, and has been very helpful.

I was hoping that some of the experts might chime in on my specific situation... I have a house in the foothills over Denver, around 9000 feet altitude. The house has an unpaved drive which is about 500' long to get to the road, and the road is an unmaintained, gravel road for about 0.5 mile before joining with a county-maintained road.

My question is: Will my new, 2010 Wrangler Rubicon be able to handle this 0.6 miles of plowing without too much stress? After reading the posts here, I was leaning towards putting one of the lighter weight Sno-Way plows on it. I wanted some feedback on that situation, as it's not exactly the same as just plowing a few driveways, nor is it like plowing a major road or parking lot.

Thank you very much!

- Jes


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Jes- I have a 1994 Wrangler with a 6'8" Sno-Way and it has plowed great fro me for 2+ years. Your 2010 should be fine.

Sandbrew


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

First welcome to plowsite:waving:

The operator creates undue stress not the plow or conditions. Plow with the storms and your truck will do just fine. LAMPRETS ias teh local snowway distributor for your area of the country. Stop and see Nick, He'll take good care of you. Tell him Basher said HI if you call


----------



## lefcourt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback. I called Lamperts yesterday and got some good pointers. I've decided to go ahead and try it out. I'll let y'all know how it goes.

Thanks again!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

basher;1035950 said:


> First welcome to plowsite:waving:
> 
> The operator creates undue stress not the plow or conditions. *Plow with the storm* and your truck will do just fine. *LAMPERTS is the local snoway *distributor for your area of the country. Stop and see Nick, he'll take good care of you. Tell him Basher said HI if you call


I had to fix that,


----------

